# OK to use pediatric colonoscope



## Guest (Sep 12, 2005)

According to this article, the results from using a pediatric colonoscope are just as good as from an adult one:


> quote: The alternative use of pediatric colonoscopes in adults has been studied. (Pediatric colonoscopes are thinner, more flexible, and, generally, shorter.) Employment of a pediatric colonoscope was found to be as successful as use of adult colonoscopes in performance of total colonoscopy in all outcome measures, including frequency of reaching the cecum, time needed to reach the cecum, total procedure time, endoscopists' perception of procedure difficulty, patients' assessment of comfort, and likelihood of need for a repeat examination in the future. Whether particular subgroups exist for whom the use of pediatric colonoscopes actually has an advantage compared to adult colonoscopes remains to be shown.


 From http://www.emedicine.com/med/topic2966.htm


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Thank you very much Ann.


----------

